# Products Gone But Not Forgotten



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

http://articles.moneycentral.msn.com/SmartSpending/ConsumerActionGuide/products-gone-but-not-forgotten.aspx

crystal clear Pepsi
I loved that styff


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ah, Bonomo Turkish Taffy....there's one I remember. Team Flakes, too.

L


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

There are even a few mail-order companies that specialize in discontinued items.  Who knows where they get them.

DD's dad and I realized a few years ago that we both fondly remembered Space Food Sticks from our early teenage years, and whaddayaknow?  there's a company that reverse-engineered the recipe and now sells them online.  I bought him a box for his birthday.  Then DD discovered them, and is totally hooked.    (They're very similar to Tootsie Rolls, for those of you who never had them.)

So I guess if a product is popular enough, don't give up hope!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I miss the kodak film


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I remember liking the smell of Agree.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> There are even a few mail-order companies that specialize in discontinued items. Who knows where they get them.
> 
> DD's dad and I realized a few years ago that we both fondly remembered Space Food Sticks from our early teenage years, and whaddayaknow? there's a company that reverse-engineered the recipe and now sells them online. I bought him a box for his birthday. Then DD discovered them, and is totally hooked.  (They're very similar to Tootsie Rolls, for those of you who never had them.)
> 
> So I guess if a product is popular enough, don't give up hope!


Where did you find them? I have been searching for them for years. My mom would never buy them but my friend across the street, his mom bought them. Yum!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

to buy them:

http://www.funkyfoodshop.com/spacefoodsticks-c-23.html

and the history:

http://www.spacefoodsticks.com/history.html


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

The Vermont Country Store has many items I remember fondly from the 50's and 60's


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

When my kids were younger I bought boxes of pretzel sticks.  I think they were by Mister Salty.  I hated it when I couldn't buy them any longer.  The twists are not the same.
deb


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Huh...I didn't realize Falstaff beer was no more. Along with Pabst, it was the brand of beer on which I cut my beer teeth, so to speak. (Now I would never choose either of them unless there were no "real" beers to choose from.  )


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I do miss Chicken Tonight...it was the only way I ever made Chicken Tetrazzini...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Thumper said:


> I do miss Chicken Tonight...it was the only way I ever made Chicken Tetrazzini...


I make it by nuking the Stouffer's frozen entree.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Huh...I didn't realize Falstaff beer was no more. Along with Pabst, it was the brand of beer on which I cut my beer teeth, so to speak. (Now I would never choose either of them unless there were no "real" beers to choose from.  )


What about Schlitz, Schaefer, and Rheingold. Are they still around?

L


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Leslie said:


> What about Schlitz, Schaefer, and Rheingold. Are they still around?
> 
> L


From this Wikipedia article, it appears that Schlitz almost disappeared, but started a revival last year. Apparently there are 2 "Schlitz" brands out there now, the later version which Pabst bought and distributed, and recently the "1960s recipe" which has been revived and is available in limited markets right now.

(I didn't check the other brands, as Schlitz interested me since it was another beer that was commonly served in the neck of the woods where I came of [beer] age.)


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I hadn't seen Schlitz since the late 70s, and now I see it all the time. At that time, it was pretty much all my dad drank.... When Schlitz disappeared from the Chicago market, he switched to Old Style.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> to buy them:
> 
> http://www.funkyfoodshop.com/spacefoodsticks-c-23.html
> 
> ...


I just ordered some. Thank you!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> I just ordered some. Thank you!


Enjoy!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My husband loves Ma Brown pickles and is on his last jar. They have quit making them and he is so sad.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I was going to say Kellogg's Product 19 breakfast cereal, which I haven't been able to find in years. On a whim, I went and checked Kellogg's site (which told me nobody carried it within 30 miles) and then Amazon, which will send me four boxes for $18. So I ordered it.

It's absurd when I have to buy my breakfast cereal from Amazon.  

Mike


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Then we have the people here in Maine who are mourning the loss of Crown Pilot crackers....

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/11/us/11cracker.html?_r=3&adxnnl=1&oref=slogin&ref=us&adxnnlx=1213180136-sSXkWnkt7X4eXiWJCDRICg


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

jmiked said:


> It's absurd when I have to buy my breakfast cereal from Amazon.


I've done that. *blush*

Actually, I got it for my DD. Her pediatrician suggested a particular high-fiber, organic cereal, and I couldn't find it in any of my usual grocery stops. I bought 6 boxes, and I still have 3 or 4 in the pantry because she decided that she preferred the Cheerios that I was eating.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Gone but not forgotten:

Marathon bar
Pop Rocks
Tab Soda
Pepsi Light (Lauren Hutton did the ads)
Petina Poodle Doll (worth a mint today, and my father threw mine away)
GI Joe (original)
Flatsy
Super Elastic Bubble Plastic (though I hear you can still track it down)
Mood Rings
Easy Bake Oven (can you still get that one?)
Veg-o-matic (my mother scraped tomato seeds off the wall for days)
Mystery Date (game)
Goopy stuff (60's) similar to Gak made (I think by WhamO) NOT silly putty anyone remember??
Silly String
Nerf
Slip N Slide
Clackers (mine were GLASS...yikes) Remember the black & blues on your arms when you missed?
Dippety Doo (still available??)
View Master/Reels
Footsie
Creepy Crawler Machine (got burned metal plates got hot)
Julia Talking Doll (nurse doll from tv show Julia)
Hands Down
Tip-It
Hide n' Seek game (mailbox, hydrant, pipes, trashcan...hid your piece under one)
Battling Tops
KerPlunk
Jarts (lawn darts)
Toughskin Jeans
PF flyers
Earth Shoes
Show Banana Splits
Show Penelope Pitstop
Show Bugaloos
*****'s (restaurant)
Burger Chef (restaurant)
Child World/Brodskey's (Toy Stores)
Ted's Big Boy (restaurant)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sjc said:


> Gone but not forgotten:
> 
> Silly String
> 
> View Master/Reels


Don't they still make Silly String? Wasn't there a story a year or so ago about how some Army guys were using it to find trip wires? And some moms in the US heard about that and shipped over _crates_ of the stuff?

And I _know _they still make the ViewMaster; somebody gave DD one not too long ago. (But "reels"? This one has those little disks.)


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Didn't they remake silly string?
The original stained clothes (mothers were upset) and made marks on people's cars damaging the paint...so I thought.

ViewMaster:  Are the reels the little mini slideshow type pics around the outer edge or is there new technology?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sjc said:


> Didn't they remake silly string?
> The original stained clothes (mothers were upset) and made marks on people's cars damaging the paint...so I thought.
> 
> ViewMaster: Are the reels the little mini slideshow type pics around the outer edge or is there new technology?


Oh, ok, maybe the Silly String is a new version.

Yes, they're little disks, maybe four inches across, with pics around the outside. The ViewMaster is blue and looks exactly like the ones I used to see in tourist gift shops back in the 1970's. (They also make another one now, different brand I guess, which is a table-top version and looks a bit like a large plastic microscope but works essentially the same way as the classic model -- no doubt for five times the price.)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

sjc said:


> Gone but not forgotten:
> ...
> PF flyers
> ...


I haven't fact-checked the rest of your list (nor do I plan to  ), but...

http://www.pfflyers.com/


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

They had a crystal pepsi that was tropical flavored.  I only ever saw it once and it was the best soda I'd ever had I think.

And they still make these as higher end collectibles, but we used to have this tiny brass angel carousel that you just quickly put together at Christmas time.  You put tiny candles into holders and a small fan at the top caused the angles to spin and "fly" and they each had a small brass rod coming down from them that would ring these bells as they spun around.  I imagine they caused a lot of house fires, but I still want one!

Another Christmas thing I REALLY want is Eggnog beads!  Those were so awesome.  We'd stock up and have eggnog all year long, and if you made it with milk it wasn't nearly as bad for you.  They were really good over ice cream too but they don't make them anymore


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

there was a pepperment ball that melted in your mouth. i thought they were peppermint puffs, but when you get the puffs now, it's the sugar sticks with peppermint stripes and flavoring.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

NogDog:  Aaaaawww...thanks for the modern trip down memory lane.  They've come a long way.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

crca56 said:


> there was a pepperment ball that melted in your mouth. i thought they were peppermint puffs, but when you get the puffs now, it's the sugar sticks with peppermint stripes and flavoring.


I actually just had one of these yesterday. Got them in little packages as mints from a local fish place. I bet you can find them at like Sam's Club or something in bulk.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

crca56 said:


> there was a pepperment ball that melted in your mouth. i thought they were peppermint puffs, but when you get the puffs now, it's the sugar sticks with peppermint stripes and flavoring.


I think these Puffs from the Vermont Country Store might be what you are looking for...

http://www.vermontcountrystore.com/browse/Home/Food-Candy/The-Candy-Counter/Old-Fashioned-Candy/Peppermint-Candy/D/30102/P/1:100:1020:10280:100840/I/f00046?evar3=BROWSE


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

They still make slip n slides. We get them for the kids each summer because they live them


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

> Pop Rocks
> Tab Soda
> Mood Rings
> Easy Bake Oven (can you still get that one?)
> ...


I see Pop Rocks in Target. But I can't find cherry flavor. 
One of the folks here at work had a Tab last week. Don't know where she got it.
Easy Bake is still around, just not as good. Its plastic and takes an even lower watt bulb.
Nerf is still around. DS even got one in his kids meal a few months back.
Something called Earth Shoes was in a shoe catalog I got in the mail last week.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the memories sjc!  My sister actually broke her arm with a "clacker", but it didn't stop us from playing with them every day.  I had forgotten about the Tip It game, that was a great one with the little high wire guy on the stand - I would get that one again if I could find it.  Easy Bake is definitely still around, I have ingested many a "tea party" treat with my nieces (keep the Tums handy).


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

CLACKERS! Yes-the original ones. We all had them and everyone got hurt or hurt someone else. No good toys like that anymore  .
Kids now are pampered and wimps (joking) I'm sure I consumed piles of lead paint and chemicals when I was a kid.
Any other old hard core Saturday Night Live fans out there? Remember the "commercial" for the toy they used to do for "Super Happy Fun Ball". Don't taunt, poke, anger... etc.. 
That was good stuff


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

We didn't get warned:  "You'll shoot your eye out"...we just did it...lol.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

sjc said:


> Gone but not forgotten:


Pop Rocks- Our walmart carries these
Tab Soda _ same here
Mood Rings - numerous places to get these
Easy Bake Oven -still available
Veg-o-matic -Still available
Silly String - still sold around Halloween and 4th of July
Nerf - TONS of nerf stuff out there still
Slip N Slide- my kids love theirs every year
*****'s (restaurant)- Had one of these when I was growing up... my mom told me they had to change their name because it was derogatory to black people.
Ted's Big Boy (restaurant) I don't remember a Teds Big Boy, I remember a Bob's Big Boy. Cherub faced statue standing outside with.. redcheckered pants?


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I miss Wacky Wafers! Apparently they were too close to Bottlecaps and since both were made by Willy Wonka, the Wacky Wafers lost out


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Rhiathame said:


> I miss Wacky Wafers! Apparently they were too close to Bottlecaps and since both were made by Willy Wonka, the Wacky Wafers lost out


I loved them too.

And Jolly Ranchers. I know you can still get them but they're much smaller. And really difficult to find. The small candies are in most stores but the sticks are only in the rare drug store as far as I can tell.

Cereal, anyone?

I miss Pink Panther Flakes and Freakies.

And Tang. Can you still get Tang? I never liked it in water but really liked it in milk - kinda of like an orange dream bar.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> I miss Pink Panther Flakes and Freakies.
> 
> And Tang. Can you still get Tang? I never liked it in water but really liked it in milk - kinda of like an orange dream bar.


They still (or again?) make Tang, but I think it's a different recipe from the original. Not too sure because I never liked it that much.

I was looking all over the place (online) for Pink Panther Flakes last year, if only for a photo of the box. DD was the Pink Panther for Halloween, and I was telling her all about the various PP items there had been... no luck with the flakes, though.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I was looking all over the place (online) for Pink Panther Flakes last year, if only for a photo of the box. DD was the Pink Panther for Halloween, and I was telling her all about the various PP items there had been... no luck with the flakes, though.


Did you ever get the spy tool as the prize in the box? It was kind of like a pink, plastic Swiss Army Knife only its tools were a magnifying glass, a whistle and I can't remember what else.

I love how it turned the milk pink. Sounds gross now but as a little girl with four mean, tough brothers, anything pink was such a lovely treat. 

Come to think of it, I think I found the old, very poor quality commercial for Pink Panther flakes on youtube. Let me see if I can find it again.

Old commercials - that would be quite a thread... My seven year old now runs around the house singing "There are lots chewy Rolos in a roll for you..." Yeah, maybe we shouldn't got there.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWoxUIXGORQ

And for Rolo lovers:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlXA4tS9pl8&feature=related


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

LOL!  She's going to love that, tomorrow morning.  

I only ever ate one box of them, actually (not much of a girly-pink type, myself  ).  A family friend had bought herself a box and found them much too sweet, and gave them to my mom hoping I'd like them.  I wasn't much into the frosted cereals, though.  Still am not.

Now, Rolo's...  those I could eat by the dozen...


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

rootbeer popsicles
licorice gum
Tahitian Treat soda
Planters Cheez Balls

I don't know about Easy Bake Ovens, but Betty Crocker makes a microwave dessert called Warm Delights Molten Chocolate Cake. When you bake it it smells JUST like Easy Bake Oven cakes. I got some serious flashbacks when I made it!

Leslie - You can still buy Turkish Taffy at Cracker Barrel. It's SO good!!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Cracker Barrel has a lot of retro goodies.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

rootbeer popsicles - my kids had some this summer
Tahitian Treat soda - the local grocery store - non-chain - has this sometimes.  I love it!!

I also miss that licorice gum.  And the clove gum.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I loooooooooooove rootbeer popsicles...I love rootbeer soda, rootbeer candy....I love rootbeer period.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

rasberry-lime rickies for 5 cents!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they have clove gum at Cracker Barrel.  
deb


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Blackjack gum...remember it?  We used to chew it; fold it over our teeth and pretend we had missing teeth.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

sjc said:


> Blackjack gum...remember it? We used to chew it; fold it over our teeth and pretend we had missing teeth.


That reminds me of the malted milk ball shaped eggs at Easter. Robins eggs. When I was a kid if you got them wet you could use them as "make up" by smearing them on your face. Now they don't do that anymore. How sad for my kiddos.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Blackjack and Clove gum come out every once in a while.  My mom stocks up on the clove when she sees it.

I loved Robin's Eggs!  LOL on the makeup idea!  Do they really not make them anymore?

I miss my clackers and wish I could still get a set.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

4Katie said:


> Leslie - You can still buy Turkish Taffy at Cracker Barrel. It's SO good!!!


Cracker Barrel and the Vermont Country Store seem to be the sources for lots of long forgotten stuff, especially candy. I believe you can get both Blackjack and clove gum at the VCS.

L


----------



## sigrosenblum (Dec 22, 2008)

km522 said:


> The Vermont Country Store has many items I remember fondly from the 50's and 60's


True. But unfortunately a lot of their products are on the cheapie side. Still, we do order from time to time. Their old-time date nut bread was a disappointment. And they claim that they have the original Ovaltine--made in Switzerland. The current one from the US is a pale shadow of the original. And does anyone remember Cocomalt?


----------



## sigrosenblum (Dec 22, 2008)

The small cans of caponata (eggplant appetizer) from Progresso were discontinued "because of lack of demand." No other brand even comes close to this delicious little delicacy. I remember when a can cost 10 cents! 

In this new world, "demand" is no longer measured in the thousands or in the satisfaction of grateful, loyal customers, but in the multi-millions. We are being ruled by the bean-counters, folks. To the barricades! 

Sig (converted ad and marketing man)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Our local German imports store (which also has Austrian and Swiss stuff) carries imported Ovaltine.  If the Vermont Country store's version is not the right one, check a German/Swiss deli...  some of them will do special orders if you're willing to wait a month or so.


----------



## sigrosenblum (Dec 22, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Our local German imports store (which also has Austrian and Swiss stuff) carries imported Ovaltine. If the Vermont Country store's version is not the right one, check a German/Swiss deli... some of them will do special orders if you're willing to wait a month or so.


Many thanks, Susan!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I love this thread -- like a walk down memory lane.   Anyone else have a "lemon twist" as a kid?  It's a toy, not a food. 

I saw Tab the other day in the grocery store and my first thought was "has that always been there?!"  For some reason I hadn't seen or noticed Tab in awhile.  Not that I missed it - nasty stuff. LOL

Now I'm craving a Marathon bar and I miss Kerplunk!!!  There was another game I had at the same time as Kerplunk but I can't remember much about it, much less the name.  I just remember it tossing balls into the air.  hmmmm


----------



## Garand (Jul 14, 2009)

A non-food item:

Mercurochrome/Merthiolate (the red stuff, not the clear stuff they sell now):

It was taken off the market about 10 years ago due to its mercury content. It was also one of the most effective anti-infectives around. I managed to find a stoc k of it a few years back and still have a bit left.

(can you say "Minamata disease"?)

Dave


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

My husband and I were just chatting the other day about mercurochrome/merthiolate -- wondering if they were still around since it's been forever since we've heard of them being used (seems to me you could buy a bottle with either name -- were they exactly the same thing??).


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Our local German imports store (which also has Austrian and Swiss stuff) carries imported Ovaltine. If the Vermont Country store's version is not the right one, check a German/Swiss deli... some of them will do special orders if you're willing to wait a month or so.


Weird, my husband and I were just talking about Ovaltine. It was advertised here in the US as a kid's drink, but he said in the UK it was sold for older people to drink before bed.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Garand said:


> A non-food item:
> Mercurochrome/Merthiolate (the red stuff, not the clear stuff they sell now):
> It was taken off the market about 10 years ago due to its mercury content.
> Dave


You FDA dissident! We are proud!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

kari said:


> My husband and I were just chatting the other day about mercurochrome/merthiolate -- wondering if they were still around since it's been forever since we've heard of them being used (seems to me you could buy a bottle with either name -- were they exactly the same thing??).


From Wikipedia: _The United States Food and Drug Administration (FDA) removed it from the "generally recognized as safe" and into the "untested" classification to effectively halt its distribution in the United States in 1998 over fears of potential mercury poisoning. [1] It is readily available in most other countries._


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

What about Fresca? Is that still around?

L


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Leslie said:


> What about Fresca? Is that still around?
> L


I think I've seen it. We used to live on that, Tab & yogurt while living at the beach on Cape Cod...and then gave in to the occasional lobby and fried clam!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Garand said:


> A non-food item:
> Mercurochrome/Merthiolate (the red stuff, not the clear stuff they sell now):
> 
> It was taken off the market about 10 years ago


Really? I have a couple of bottles of that stuff sitting here. Had no idea there was anything wrong with it. How much mercury could possibly get into your body if you dab some of this stuff on once a year or so??

Of course I also still have the mercury thermometer I bought when I was 19....


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Really? I have a couple of bottles of that stuff sitting here. Had no idea there was anything wrong with it. How much mercury could possibly get into your body if you dab some of this stuff on once a year or so??
> Of course I also still have the mercury thermometer I bought when I was 19....


Hey, some are trying to ban CFL light bulbs because of the minuscule amount of mercury in them. About 1/1000 that in a traditional thermostat.

Maybe you could sell the bottles on the black market and make a killing.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow, I remember when I was young and living in Jamaica with my missionary parents, mercury was used in dental fillings and the dentist used to let us "play" with the little balls of liquid mercury rolling around on a piece of paper........yikes!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Hey, some are trying to ban CFL light bulbs because of the minuscule amount of mercury in them. About 1/1000 that in a traditional thermostat.
> 
> Maybe you could sell the bottles on the black market and make a killing.


Not likely, as long as the stuff is freely available in any European pharmacy... which makes me wonder whether it's illegal to bring into the U.S. now.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

what about that magnetic wheel toy with a wheel that rolled around on the metal handle back in the early 60s.  i think it was called Hi-Lo.  i had one when i was about 3 and i remember it got demagnetized somehow and the wheel wouldn't stick to the handle anymore.  i was puzzling about what the problem was at day care with a little girl and she said  "it lost it's stick".  don't know why i remember that.

the slinky was great fun till the coils got tangled together and you flipped out trying to untangle it before giving up and letting dad untangle it but by then the loops were already bent out of whack due to your flipping out.

the Mattel Vacuum Form kit and the Creepy Crawler maker.  

Shakey's Pizza and A&W rootbeer in the 1 gallon glass bottles.

all those cool but useless toys you got in every "specially marked box" of captain crunch etc.

the Flintstones episode that Pebbles and Bambam sang.

those were the days


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I wasn't aware that Mercurochrome was off the market here.  I do remember it and the other name for it.

Fresca is still here and it has other flavors for it as well that I have tried and like.  I think black cherry Fresca is the most recent one.  My mother used to buy the original Fresca.

Coke stopped marketing Tab after they continued selling it.  Is it gone now?  It had saccharine in it, which I thought was far better than aspartame that they still use in Diet Coke and most other diet sodas.  I had to switch to Diet Pepsi, since Diet Coke is pretty vile tasting unless it's watered down in ice as it is when I order in a restaurant.

New Coke was awful.  After real Coke came back as Coke Classic, I started drinking that instead of Tab.  Now only drink it occasionally because I'm overweight and high-fructose corn syrup is very bad for me.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> New Coke was awful. After real Coke came back as Coke Classic, I started drinking that instead of Tab. Now only drink it occasionally because I'm overweight and high-fructose corn syrup is very bad for me.


Yeah, I stopped drinking all Colas 3 years ago and haven't looked back. Don't drink any carbonated soft drinks now actually -- and don't miss them. Never could drink diet ones though - too nasty tasting.

So am I the only one who remembers the lemon twist toy? It was a plastic lemon on a black cord that you wrapped around one ankle and skipped around hopping over it with the other foot. LOL And now that I'm remembering how silly it was, it's cracking me up.


----------



## Garand (Jul 14, 2009)

Merthiolate was alcohol-based and had a little sting as a result. Mercurochrome was water-based and stingless. 

Dave


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

There was also iodine in a bottle (brown bottle, brown iodine) and that really stung. I hated that stuff!

L


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Garand said:


> Merthiolate was alcohol-based and had a little sting as a result. Mercurochrome was water-based and stingless.
> 
> Dave


Thanks - I thought they were a little different. Apparently my mom always bought Mercurochrome for a reason....stingless! lol


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

kari said:


> So am I the only one who remembers the lemon twist toy? It was a plastic lemon on a black cord that you wrapped around one ankle and skipped around hopping over it with the other foot. LOL And now that I'm remembering how silly it was, it's cracking me up.


Oh THAT! I remember seeing those; I just had no idea what they were called. I always wanted to try one.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I've seen articles saying that Mercurochrome/Merthiolate are not at all effective, and you are far better off using something like Neosporin ointment on a cut, with a bandaid.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Oh THAT! I remember seeing those; I just had no idea what they were called. I always wanted to try one.


It was fun! At the time it was anyway....lol


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

kari said:


> So am I the only one who remembers the lemon twist toy? It was a plastic lemon on a black cord that you wrapped around one ankle and skipped around hopping over it with the other foot.


I do sort of vaguely remember that.. I think my little brother ripped the lemon off because he was mad at me.
My daughter has a toy that is similar now.. round circle thing around the ankle, 3 foot cord, with a round ball at the end with a built in counter. She is 15, and goofs off with it periodically. Her friends play with it too sometimes.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

OK.. I found the Lemon Twist on Ebay, along with a Lime Twist, and a Strawberry Twist.

I think the one my daughter has is called a Skip-It!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

^^ I remember those, kind of like a hula hoop for your ankle!  I think the ones we played with had a hard ball at the end, sort of like the "clackers" we talked about earlier, and they left quite the bruise when you missed.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> OK.. I found the Lemon Twist on Ebay, along with a Lime Twist, and a Strawberry Twist.
> 
> I think the one my daughter has is called a Skip-It!


Yeah, that's the same type thing. Mine had a black cord and a yellow plastic lemon shape on the end. But that has been....ummm....well, a long time.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

crebel said:


> ^^ I remember those, kind of like a hula hoop for your ankle!


That's exactly how I was thinking of them! And I clicked on BTackitt's picture thinking it was a link to the EBay find, wondering how much they were and whether DD might have fun with one of those....


----------



## Garand (Jul 14, 2009)

SusanCassidy said:


> I've seen articles saying that Mercurochrome/Merthiolate are not at all effective, and you are far better off using something like Neosporin ointment on a cut, with a bandaid.


Do you remember where you saw the articles?

Dave


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Garand said:



> Do you remember where you saw the articles?


Here's one (I was curious, so I googled).


----------



## Garand (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks...I G'd it earlier as "Merthiolate vs Neosporin" and didn't see anything. 

I really don't want to start sounding defensive about something I care so little about; but, the article doesn't really say Merthiolate/Mercurochrome are ineffective at all. Again, I'm just chatting with you about this...not attacking/flaming or trying to discredit. 

Dave


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Garand said:


> Thanks...I G'd it earlier as "Merthiolate vs Neosporin" and didn't see anything.
> 
> I really don't want to start sounding defensive about something I care so little about; but, the article doesn't really say Merthiolate/Mercurochrome are ineffective at all. Again, I'm just chatting with you about this...not attacking/flaming or trying to discredit.


I dunno. I thought the article I linked to said something about interfering with the healing process. I'd never heard of Merthiolate _or_ Mercurochrome before, so I was just wondering what they were!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

That article says:

"Both Mercurochrome and Merthiolate (and iodine preparations, too) sting when applied to broken skin and can interfere with healing. Experts now recommend that first aid kits contain newer antibacterial creams, especially those containing bacitracins, a class of antibacterials first produced by other microorganisms."

It also mentions washing the area before applying the creams.


----------



## sigrosenblum (Dec 22, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> That article says:
> 
> "Both Mercurochrome and Merthiolate (and iodine preparations, too) sting when applied to broken skin and can interfere with healing. Experts now recommend that first aid kits contain newer antibacterial creams, especially those containing bacitracins, a class of antibacterials first produced by other microorganisms."
> 
> It also mentions washing the area before applying the creams.


Yes, I used those old-fashioned, but very helpful M&Ms when I was in the USN Hospital Corps--on myself and others. But the newer creams are much kinder and better. Bacitracin is especially effective, I have found.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

sigrosenblum said:


> But the newer creams are much kinder and better. Bacitracin is especially effective, I have found.


I'm one of those unfortunate few who find myself allergic to most of those fab new creams/ointments such as Neosporin, Bactrimycin, Bacitracin, etc. I end up using a dab of Vitamin A&D with good results....and no uticaria or anaphylaxis!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

How about Pogo balls?


----------



## Garand (Jul 14, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> How about Pogo balls?


Not _quite_ as effective as Neosporin


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Aravis60 said:


> How about Pogo balls?


Is that the one that looked kind of like a flying saucer, with a platform around the middle of the ball to stand on?


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Garand said:


> Not _quite_ as effective as Neosporin


LOL!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I'm one of those unfortunate few who find myself allergic to most of those fab new creams/ointments such as Neosporin, Bactrimycin, Bacitracin, etc. I end up using a dab of Vitamin A&D with good results....and no uticaria or anaphylaxis!


I'm not sure which element you are allergic to but I've been using a newer Neosporin which just has the 3 antibiotics, an analgesic, and petroleum jelly....no other ingredients. It's an ointment.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

kari said:


> I'm not sure which element you are allergic to but I've been using a newer Neosporin which just has the 3 antibiotics, an analgesic, and petroleum jelly....no other ingredients. It's an ointment.


Can't use it. I told a dermatologist I was allergic to it and he insisted it was the newest and no one had an allergy. Then he spent the next 2 weeks treating more the head to toe allergic reaction I had to it.......free of charge.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Can't use it. I told a dermatologist I was allergic to it and he insisted it was the newest and no one had an allergy. Then he spent the next 2 weeks treating more the head to toe allergic reaction I had to it.......free of charge.


Wow, wonder what it is you're allergic to -- must be one of the antibiotics since that's the common ingredient in all of them. I guess treating the reaction free of charge was the least he could do!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

kari said:


> Wow, wonder what it is you're allergic to -- must be one of the antibiotics since that's the common ingredient in all of them. I guess treating the reaction free of charge was the least he could do!!


Maybe. My motto now is "Just Say No" to any of the stuff. And insist it be known that it is a true allergy and that they will be liable if used.

Hey, anyone remember the stuff that used to come in a tube, you stuck a blob of it on the end of a straw-like thing and blew up bubbles? it smelled weird and probably fried a few brain cells.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Hey, anyone remember the stuff that used to come in a tube, you stuck a blob of it on the end of a straw-like thing and blew up bubbles? it smelled weird and probably fried a few brain cells.


They still sell that. The supermarket has it, the dollar store has it, and it doesn't work worth a darn.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> They still sell that. The supermarket has it, the dollar store has it, and it doesn't work worth a darn.


What is it called? BTW, used to love the chemical smell, even better than mimeo-graph paper.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> They still sell that. The supermarket has it, the dollar store has it, and it doesn't work worth a darn.


It never did but that didn't stop us from trying!

Do they still sell cap guns?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Wait - was it called Super Elastic Bubble Plastic?  or was that something else?


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Garand said:


> Not _quite_ as effective as Neosporin


LOL! I guess I didn't read the post right before mine very well. 


marianner said:


> Is that the one that looked kind of like a flying saucer, with a platform around the middle of the ball to stand on?


Yes. I had one as a kid and I loved it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Wait - was it called Super Elastic Bubble Plastic? or was that something else?


That sounds about right.

L


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Wait - was it called Super Elastic Bubble Plastic? or was that something else?


I think so. I was getting ready to post that until I saw yours. I'm not sure I ever had any but always thought it looked cool.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes.  Super Elastic Bubble Plastic. 

Tube of goo...squeeze out a glob...insert the straw...blow the goo up similar to a balloon.  Boy did it stench.
Can probably still get it.  Ebay, novelty shop...etc.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

sjc said:


> Yes. Super Elastic Bubble Plastic.
> 
> Tube of goo...squeeze out a glob...insert the straw...blow the goo up similar to a balloon. * Boy did it stench.*
> Can probably still get it. Ebay, novelty shop...etc.


How could you possibly say this?  I loved the lovely aroma!


----------



## Pencepon (Nov 14, 2008)

I saw the bubble plastic at the grocery store this weekend! I think it had a different name, though. I'm on the "love the smell" side.

I'm allergic to Neosporin too, and also penicillin, and also mold and mildew—I think for the same reason. The antibiotic component is fungus-based.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Pencepon said:


> I saw the bubble plastic at the grocery store this weekend! I think it had a different name, though. I'm on the "love the smell" side.
> 
> I'm allergic to Neosporin too, and also penicillin, and also mold and mildew-I think for the same reason. The antibiotic component is fungus-based.


How about other things like cheeses or mushrooms?


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Pencepon said:


> I saw the bubble plastic at the grocery store this weekend! I think it had a different name, though. I'm on the "love the smell" side.
> 
> I'm allergic to Neosporin too, and also penicillin, and also mold and mildew-I think for the same reason. The antibiotic component is fungus-based.


That's interesting b/c I'm also allergic to penicillin, mold and mildew - but I haven't had any problems with Neosporin. Just used the one I mentioned recently and all was fine. Definitely something I will keep in mind though!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Personally, I think I am allergic to some sort of binding agent, rather than the active ingredient.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I remember HATING the sting of murcurochrome, and the ugly reddish bown stain.

How about pogo sticks?


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

I had a pogo stick, as I'm sure many of us did.  I liked it, but my favorite was my Hoppity-Hop!  I loved that thing with all my heart.  LOL!  If I could find one for adults I'd buy it in a heartbeat.  It would be decent exercise too!


----------



## Garand (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder! Amazon has a variety of Pogos. I used to be fairly good on one...you may have inspired me to try yet another method for my wife to collect on our insurance.

Dave


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Garand said:


> Thanks for the reminder! Amazon has a variety of Pogos. I used to be fairly good on one...you may have inspired me to try yet another method for my wife to collect on our insurance.
> 
> Dave


LOL!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

How about the original egg shaped Weeble Wobbles? The ones they have out now, there's no way they'd fall down!
I also miss my Bozo the Clown punching bag.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

One of my brothers had a pogo stick that we borrowed now and then.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

there was a disinfectant that had to be pulled off the market around the late 60s, early 70s.  don't remember the reason why but it must have contained an ingredient that was deemed unsafe or something.  it came in a green plastic bottle and was called something like Phisolhex.

don't see unicycles around now days.

do they still make Fizzies?  those tablets you dropped into water to make fruit drink that tasted horrible.

Lincoln Logs


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

They still make Lincoln Logs - and they're even still made of wood! But goodness, they're expensive. I was looking at them for my 3 yr old, and its $25 for a 16 piece set!


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Phisohex... My dad used to use that cleanser!  Smelled awful.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

If you like Lincoln Logs, then you must also love Tinker Toys.

wooden, sticks and wheels with holes to attach the sticks to, or through.
Could make all kinds of things.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

kindle zen said:


> make Fizzies? those tablets you dropped into water to make fruit drink that tasted horrible.


Well, they still make Alka-Seltzer. Just think of it as Fizzies for adults.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Tinker Toys were MUCH better than Lincoln Logs, IMHO.  More adaptable. Never did like the Erector Set stuff though.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

phisoHex was taken off the over-the-counter market because it contains hexachlorophene. It is still available by prescription.

L


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Leslie said:


> phisoHex...contains hexachlorophene.
> L


YES, I was right about _something _today.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Footsie:  A round plastic ring with a cord and a big plastic bell on the end of the cord.  Place foot through ring and set around ankle; swing foot to scoot the cord/bell around and hop over the cord with the other foot.  Keep doing it.  Sort of like jump rope but on the ground.

Anyone remember.

(And yes, I was a pogo stick junkie)


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> *Tinker Toys were MUCH better than Lincoln Logs, IMHO. More adaptable.* Never did like the Erector Set stuff though.


I agree. Then I graduated from Tinker Toys to an Erector Set.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

sjc said:


> Footsie: A round plastic ring with a cord and a big plastic bell on the end of the cord. Place foot through ring and set around ankle; swing foot to scoot the cord/bell around and hop over the cord with the other foot. Keep doing it. Sort of like jump rope but on the ground.
> 
> Anyone remember.
> 
> (And yes, I was a pogo stick junkie)


there was mention of the cord and ball toy earlier in the thread. i really don't remember if i owned one of those but i do remember the commercials on tv. i hope i didn't have one cause i think i would have looked like a total dweeb running around with that thing around my foot. 

what about Buster Brown shoes? back in the latter 60s they ran a commercial that you could get a free BB secret decoder whistle with every shoe purchase and many of the neighborhood boys, me included, got the shoes just for the whistle. how annoying we must have been blowing those things.

and then there were the deadly lawn darts we used to throw around blissfully.

thanks for info on phisohex. i had no idea it was still around.

Mary Hopkins: those were the day my friend...


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

kindle zen said:


> and then there were the deadly lawn darts we used to throw around blissfully.
> 
> Mary Hopkins: those were the day my friend...


Lawn darts were the BOMB! Loved the heck out of them.

...we thought they'd never end. We'd sing and dance forever and a day...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Still have the lawn darts:  Jarts  
My father wouldn't part with them for anything.  My brother got nailed sweet when we were kids.  I still have bad aim...lol. 

I remember Phisohex can still picture the bottle.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kindle zen said:


> what about Buster Brown shoes? back in the latter 60s they ran a commercial that you could get a free BB secret decoder whistle with every shoe purchase and many of the neighborhood boys, me included, got the shoes just for the whistle. how annoying we must have been blowing those things.


And Buster Brown's dog was named?......



Spoiler



Tige



Even more bonus points if you know what kind of dog he was....



Spoiler



American pit bull terrier


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Buster Brown shoes reminded me of PF Flyers.  Run faster, Jump higher!  I put a pair on and ran around the store to see if it was true!   (And I think it was)  Alas, no PF Flyers anymore, so I'm grounded.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Alas, no PF Flyers anymore, so I'm grounded.....


Still available: http://www.pfflyers.com/

but they're not the 'cheap' sneakers any more.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Remember when they used to x-ray your feet in the shoe store?

And the glowing toilets in public restrooms -- the glowing neon somehow sanitized them. LOL

L


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Leslie said:


> And Buster Brown's dog was named?......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I'm Buster Brown....I live in a shoe
This is my dog Tide, look for him in there too"


----------



## Pencepon (Nov 14, 2008)

> How about other things like cheeses or mushrooms?


Returning to an old topic... I should have said mold, not fungus. I'm okay with mushrooms, and most cheese, but I went through a craving of eating a hunk of brie every day and broke out in head-to-toe hives. I can now eat brie occasionally if I keep my servings far apart in time, but I try to get rid of as much of the mold-covered rind as possible.

Okay, returning to regular programming.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Pencepon said:


> Returning to an old topic... I should have said mold, not fungus. I'm okay with mushrooms, and most cheese, but I went through a craving of eating a hunk of brie every day and broke out in head-to-toe hives. I can now eat brie occasionally if I keep my servings far apart in time, but I try to get rid of as much of the mold-covered rind as possible.
> 
> Okay, returning to regular programming.


I'll have to keep that in mind since I get hives from penicillin. I love Brie but don't usually eat that much at once -- and sometimes I do pick off the mold covering.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Remember the Marathon candy bar?  I know why they did away with that one.  It made a freakin' mess!!  The chocolate would come off in slivers everywhere.  Anyone else remember it?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> What is it called? BTW, used to love the chemical smell, even better than mimeo-graph paper.


I checked at the local supermarket, they sell it as "B'Loonies".


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> Remember the Marathon candy bar? I know why they did away with that one. It made a freakin' mess!! The chocolate would come off in slivers everywhere. Anyone else remember it?


I loved that candy bar. I wish they still made them.










Cadbury makes a similar bar, but they do not distribute them in the US:


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

kindle zen said:


> don't see unicycles around now days.


They have them every year at the Chinese New Year parade in DC, the only time I ever see them.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> And the glowing toilets in public restrooms -- the glowing neon somehow sanitized them. LOL


Was it just a neon light? Was it blue? I think I remember reading somewhere that bacteria don't multiply under blue light.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

In my grade school we had ultra-violet lights that were aimed at the ceiling to bounce the light without anyone looking directly at it.
And yes, it was supposed to kill bacteria.  Or so they said.  Not my thing, so I have no idea if it was effective.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

sjc said:


> Remember the Marathon candy bar? I know why they did away with that one. It made a freakin' mess!! The chocolate would come off in slivers everywhere. Anyone else remember it?


Talk about chocolate slivers coming off everywhere, try the Cadbury Flake bar imported from the UK (available at World Market). It's one of my husband's all-time favorites and it makes a huge mess!!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Cadbury makes a similar bar, but they do not distribute them in the US:


World Market also sells these...and Dairy Milk Buttons (the white choc are the best!), Maltesers (yum), Chocolate Eclairs and Cadbury Roses (DO NOT START eating these as you may never stop, and this from a non-chocolate person!).


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

How about Skor toffee chips.  They bake better that the Heath chips.

Anybody used to go to Farrel's Ice cream parlor for their birthday and get the Ice Cream Zoo?  It was enough to feed a whole party and had little zoo animals tht you could take home.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Marguerite said:


> How about Skor toffee chips. They bake better that the Heath chips.
> 
> Anybody used to go to Farrel's Ice cream parlor for their birthday and get the Ice Cream Zoo? It was enough to feed a whole party and had little zoo animals tht you could take home.


Yup, did that a few times in high school...and then we graduated and moved on to Lunt Avenue Marble Club's Bomb Night and I Got Potted drinks.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

oh oh oh but the World Market also has the Best Candy Bar Ever....  Crunchies!!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Marguerite said:


> Anybody used to go to Farrel's Ice cream parlor for their birthday and get the Ice Cream Zoo? It was enough to feed a whole party and had little zoo animals tht you could take home.


We used to go to Farrel's all the time. Apparently they only exist in Hawaii now.  It was so much fun to go there - remember how they'd run the ice cream all over the restaurant with bells clanging before they brought it to your table?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

pidgeon92:



> I loved that candy bar. I wish they still made them.


Hmmm Hmmmm...I wish they did too. MESSY and delicious.

I also love: Anything toffee, caramel (Symphony, 100Grand, Snickers)
Snickers is the most popular candy bar according to the internet.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Dr Pepper made with sugar instead of corn syrup.

Actually, one plant up near Dallas still makes it with real sugar. they claim about 10,000 people a year either order from their web site or come by and purchase a case or two. It's only sold in bottles, I think.

I think the Whole Foods here in Austin carries it. I need to go over and check it out, even though I've had nothing but diet sodas for many years. A few now and then with sugar wouldn't hurt much.  

Mike


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Dr Pepper made with sugar instead of corn syrup.
> 
> Actually, one plant up near Dallas still makes it with real sugar. they claim about 10,000 people a year either order from their web site or come by and purchase a case or two. It's only sold in bottles, I think.
> 
> ...


We live in Granbury, and while the major groceries here carry CS Dr. Pepper... theres a number of small shops in town that sell Dublin Dr Pepper .. sugar Dr Pepper.. Dublin is the town that makes the sugar Dr Pepper.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Call me crazy:* I'm one of the few people on the planet: who *HATES* Dr. Pepper soda. I think it is disgusting and it reminds me of the cough syrup that Mom used to have to cram down our throats.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> *Call me crazy:* I'm one of the few people on the planet: who *HATES* Dr. Pepper soda.


It's a nasty, thankless job, but someone has to do it.

Mike


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

jmiked said:


> Dr Pepper made with sugar instead of corn syrup.
> 
> Actually, one plant up near Dallas still makes it with real sugar. they claim about 10,000 people a year either order from their web site or come by and purchase a case or two. It's only sold in bottles, I think.
> 
> ...


Do you have a link? My sis is a huge DP fan and might love a nice pressie.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

sjc said:


> *Call me crazy:* I'm one of the few people on the planet: who *HATES* Dr. Pepper soda. I think it is disgusting and it reminds me of the cough syrup that Mom used to have to cram down our throats.


Can I be crazy with you? I call it carbonated prune juice. cannot stand the stuff AT ALL.
[image]http://images.clipartof.com/small/19571-Clipart-Illustration-Of-A-Grossed-Out-Emoticon-Smiley-Face-Puking-Green-Vomit.jpg[/image]


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Do you have a link? My sis is a huge DP fan and might love a nice pressie.


F1Wild, 
http://www.olddocs.com/product.aspx?id=174&up1=0&up2=0&up3=0&cat=Drinks&subcat1=Dr Pepper&subcat2=Made with Sugar


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

sjc said:


> *Call me crazy:* I'm one of the few people on the planet: who *HATES* Dr. Pepper soda. I think it is disgusting and it reminds me of the cough syrup that Mom used to have to cram down our throats.


I don't like Dr. Pepper either. My hubby loves it, and I buy it so that I am not tempted to drink pop.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Pop is terrible.  The less you drink the better.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> F1Wild,
> http://www.olddocs.com/product.aspx?id=174&up1=0&up2=0&up3=0&cat=Drinks&subcat1=Dr Pepper&subcat2=Made with Sugar


Thanks a million!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sjc said:


> *Call me crazy:* I'm one of the few people on the planet: who *HATES* Dr. Pepper soda. I think it is disgusting and it reminds me of the cough syrup that Mom used to have to cram down our throats.


I drink exactly two types of soda: Coke (original) and Canada Dry Ginger Ale. That's it. And in an entire year, I might drink about 1 quart of each.

L


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

kevindorsey said:


> Pop is terrible. The less you drink the better.


Reason(s)?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

sjc said:


> *Call me crazy:* I'm one of the few people on the planet: who *HATES* Dr. Pepper soda. I think it is disgusting and it reminds me of the cough syrup that Mom used to have to cram down our throats.


I used to dislike Dr. Pepper, too. Then I went to college in Waco, which might as well be named Dr. Pepperville. I held out until senior year, but I finally acquired a taste for it. I even drink it voluntarily now on occasion.



jmiked said:


> Reason(s)?


Well, it literally dissolves your teeth. Nasty stuff when you think about it, but, oh, so sweet...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sjc said:


> *Call me crazy:* I'm one of the few people on the planet: who *HATES* Dr. Pepper soda. I think it is disgusting and it reminds me of the cough syrup that Mom used to have to cram down our throats.


Another crazy person here...


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Another crazy person here...


Me three. Love Diet Coke, but Dr. Pepper is TOOOO sweet.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

> Call me crazy: I'm one of the few people on the planet: who HATES Dr. Pepper soda.


Color me crazy as well. I would rather drink almost anything other than Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

ravenclawprefect said:


> Color me crazy as well. I would rather drink almost anything other than Dr. Pepper.


Sorry I brought it up. That'll teach me.

Mike


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

OK, here's one that hasn't been mentioned (I think):

Pillsbury Pudding Pockets.

It was a baking mix for cupcakes, with a separate mix (included in the box) for an instant pudding.  You put half of the cupcake batter into the cupcake tins, then spooned a little of the pudding onto the center of each, then the rest of the cupcake batter on top. When baked, the pudding would stay the same consistency.  Those in vanilla, with chocolate pudding centers, and chocolate frosting...  not bad at all.

They were discontinued because they got pretty bad reviews, though.  

I wish I knew how to make something like that from scratch.  Tried it once with Jello pudding, and that turned sort of chewy and gummy when baked  -  inedible  --  so there must be some trick to it.  I wasn't about to try it with real home-made pudding until I found out what that trick was.  Any bakers out there have a theory?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow!! Thanks all you fellow crazies who hate Dr Pepper...I have a following...lol.

Susan:  I don't remember those.  BUT I remember the microwave cake that came with a round plastic pan and when I tell you...WORTH it just for the reusable plastic pan.  The darn things were indestructible!!  I used them for years; in and out of the dishwasher...couldn't kill them.  They weren't on the market long.  Miss them...just for the pans.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sjc said:


> Wow!! Thanks all you fellow crazies who hate Dr Pepper...I have a following...lol.
> 
> Susan: I don't remember those. BUT I remember the microwave cake that came with a round plastic pan and when I tell you...WORTH it just for the reusable plastic pan. The darn things were indestructible!! I used them for years; in and out of the dishwasher...couldn't kill them. They weren't on the market long. Miss them...just for the pans.


Those Pillsbury things were before microwaves, I think. But I do remember little single-serving microwavable cakes (18 years ago or so) that were in round white plastic pans (with lids, even!) and I'm still using those little containers now. Totally indestructible. I had about one little cake a week for a few months; kept half a dozen of the pans and wish I'd kept all of them!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes.  That's it...couldn't kill those pans if you tried.  Probably why they took them off the market...they were putting the pan people out of business...lol.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

accidentally posted this in the middle aged thread. Had to delete and repost here.
There are a number of websites where you can get *retro* candy:
www.bigtipscandy.com
www.blaircandy.com 
www.carolscandycorner.com 
www.candyfavorites.com 
www.nostalgiccandy.com 
www.sweetnostalgia.com 
www.victorysweets.com 
www.woodstockcandy.com


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

crebel said:


> Wow, I remember when I was young and living in Jamaica with my missionary parents, mercury was used in dental fillings and the dentist used to let us "play" with the little balls of liquid mercury rolling around on a piece of paper........yikes!


My allergist gave me syringes (sans needle of course) to play with every week I went to get my shots. They made fun tub toys, but it's something I imagine would make the news and get someone fired for doing today. Never did any drugs because of it either, don't even smoke or drink so I guess it's okay to let your kids play with syringes as long as you raise them right instead of trying to let the toys do all the work.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

mom133d said:


> How about the original egg shaped Weeble Wobbles? The ones they have out now, there's no way they'd fall down!
> I also miss my Bozo the Clown punching bag.


I miss Weebles. If I had kids I'd want them to have them. I was apparently obsessed with balancing things when I was little and I would throw the weebles across the room (which is probably why they don't sell them anymore... that and the convenient egg shape for swallowing) and when they landed right side up I'd applaud myself. Not impressive mind you, but I was also balancing dimes on their edges at the time, too


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Scherherazade, not to stereo-type but you are clearly a boy. Throwing, balancing, etc. Not only does that not interest me, it doesn't interest my daughters. Now my son... this is right up his alley.

I was so careful to expose my children to non-gender specific toys and the boys to dolls, etc. and the girls to cars/trucks, etc. and they, for the most part, gravitated to the stereotypical toys for their gender. My girls do like Legos which most of their friends don't, so I didn't fail completely.

My son still won't go near a doll even if it's called an action figure. He's all about building and breaking. Over and over. And over.

I totally got OT here so here's my attempt at getting back on. I'm a little too old for Weebles but I had a younger brother who had Weebles. He had their tub sub. It was the coolest thing ever. And as an 11 year old who was too cool for toys, I loved this toy!

http://www.plaidstallions.com/hasbro/weeble.html


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

sjc said:


> Yes. That's it...couldn't kill those pans if you tried. Probably why they took them off the market...they were putting the pan people out of business...lol.


...Or leaching chemicals into your cake 



Scheherazade said:


> My allergist gave me syringes (sans needle of course) to play with every week I went to get my shots. They made fun tub toys, but it's something I imagine would make the news and get someone fired for doing today. Never did any drugs because of it either, don't even smoke or drink so I guess it's okay to let your kids play with syringes as long as you raise them right instead of trying to let the toys do all the work.


No, you can still get them pretty easily (no needle, of course). I just go to the pharmacy counter and ask.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> My allergist gave me syringes (sans needle of course) to play with every week I went to get my shots. They made fun tub toys, but it's something I imagine would make the news and get someone fired for doing today. Never did any drugs because of it either, don't even smoke or drink so I guess it's okay to let your kids play with syringes as long as you raise them right instead of trying to let the toys do all the work.


You can still get these, much larger (and more fun) form from your favorite hygienist/dentist, as they are used as irrigation syringes.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I got them from the local feed store. They sell them in a variety of sizes.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Scherherazade, not to stereo-type but you are clearly a boy. Throwing, balancing, etc. Not only does that not interest me, it doesn't interest my daughters. Now my son... this is right up his alley.


Wow. What an incredibly ignorant thing to say.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

marianner said:


> ...Or leaching chemicals into your cake


Not to worry, the cake was pre-manufactured microwaveable "food".... in other words, I'm sure it was already substantially chemically enhanced.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> You can still get these, much larger (and more fun) form from your favorite hygienist/dentist, as they are used as irrigation syringes.


Yes, and sometimes those have a bent tip, so they're much more fun because the water squirts around the corner. Just ask DD, who recently discovered the still-wrapped spare I had kept from my wisdom tooth extraction.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

marianner said:


> Wow. What an incredibly ignorant thing to say.


Um... I'm pretty sure KindleMom was kidding...


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> accidentally posted this in the middle aged thread. Had to delete and repost here.


What an ironic thread to mis-post in... hahaha!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

911jason said:


> What an ironic thread to mis-post in... hahaha!


I was thinking it should have stayed in both threads, since the "target demographic" of the middle-age thread is probably the one that remembers the candies in question!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Het-Hem...is someone hinting at the possibility of us being


Spoiler



_old_


?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Not at all! (I started the MA thread, and _I'm _certainly not old, despite what my 20-something acquaintances think.  )


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

sjc said:


> Het-Hem...is someone hinting at the possibility of us being
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yeah Susan... be nice!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey, I was including myself in that "target demographic"!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I played with wooden blocks, too <nod>  Those are hard to get anymore come to think of it. I've seen them, but they're pretty difficult to get your hands on the fun old ones with the painted letters that are like beveled into the wood then the stamped pictures on the sides with words under them.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

These are well made (in fact so is everything I've seen from that company):

http://www.melissaanddoug.com/dyn_prod.php?p=1900

and they look just like the old ones!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

marianner said:


> Wow. What an incredibly ignorant thing to say.


Excuse me?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

marianner said:


> Well, it literally dissolves your teeth. Nasty stuff when you think about it, but, oh, so sweet...


Only if you bathe your teeth in it for extended periods of time, such as keeping it in a baby bottle and suckling it throughout the night. You can safely drink this, Coke and other highly cariogenic liquids with thoughtful & careful brushing and flossing after consumption.

Hmmm, I wonder if I practice dentistry


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I got them from the local feed store. They sell them in a variety of sizes.


You can also get them from the local pharmacy (OTC/BTC)...just ask for the irrigation syringes - used for lots of reasons.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I still remember my first experience with those "pop rocks" exploding in my mouth...speaking of forgotten candies.  I think they still make them but call them something else now.  We may have already discussed them; but this "old" lady forgets and tends to blend threads...lol.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Only if you bathe your teeth in it for extended periods of time, such as keeping it in a baby bottle and suckling it throughout the night. You can safely drink this, Coke and other highly cariogenic liquids with thoughtful & careful brushing and flossing after consumption.


 So, what does it do to your stomach?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

marianner said:


> So, what does it do to your stomach?


It would depend on whether you drink it alone or with a buffer.....like water.


----------

